# Exception OE blue screen



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I have a Dell Inspiron 5000 laptop with Win98SE. It has become more unstable lately. Generally does OK except when it's time to shut down. I often get a blue screen when I power down as follows:

An exception OE has occurred at 0028:C15CF8FD in VxD---. This was called from 0028:00000000 in VxD---. It may be possible to continue normally.

Occasionally hitting a key will allow things to shut down OK. More often it has no effect and I have to hold the power key down to get the unit to turn off. Then when I restart it often boots to Safe Mode and occasionally takes a couple of restarts to get going well.

I have no idea what VxD--- is or OE for that matter (overrun error?). Any ideas on making this system more stable?

On a related note - I'm delaying getting a new computer until the new Win operating system comes out. Any idea how much longer I have to wait or other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Neither does Windows, hence the "---".

About the only way to go about this is to "clean boot" troubleshoot the machine:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q267288

You should also try determing whether the problem occurs after a Safe Mode startup and shutdown.

Also, from Safe Mode you might run:

*scanreg /fix*

and be prepared for a reboot.

>> And particularly since this is a laptop, heat might be considered a suspect -- so look for patterns with the error such as how long the system has been on and what was being done with it while on.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas.

I'll give the clean boot a try tonight. It definitely could be mainly following "safe mode" episodes - those are so regular for me now I don't even think about them.

I doubt it's overheating though - I know it can happen even after being shut down for quite a while.

Thanks again

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Good luck -- If it's not a heat problem, pay special attention to any antivirus installs, such as McAfee or Symantec -- these can frequently be associated with shutdown errors.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Interesting that you bring up antivirus stuff. I was having even worse instability a few months ago when first installing Grisoft AVG. I finally had to reinstall windows and things got much better. Then the current problems crept up. How can I tell if it's related?

Thanks

TL


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..you could run a Hijackthis log to see all that is running on your system..link below..
Let it scan..save logfile to notepad>click edit>select all>edit>copy>paste on your thread..
Install in C:\ program file not temp..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The clean boot troubleshooting drill will help you narrow it down, if it's startup related. You will see Grisoft loading from there.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Had some time to really work on things a bit yesterday. The instructions I had for clean booting included a step selecting *StateMgr on the Startup tab. I couldn't find this anywhere and am not sure it is of any consequence.

Initially clean booting didn't seem to make much difference. I cleared all the boxes under selective startup and on the start up tab and still got the error message 30-50% of the time on shut down. I didn't end up in safe mode on start up though. Experimenting with th startup tab I gradually added a few things - including AVG Grisoft antivirus without much change. My system is definitely more stable - but at shutdown I still get the same blue screen error message periodically. Because I'm rarely if ever ending up in Safe Mode when I restart it's much less of a hassle - so I'm very appreciative of the help so far.

Any more ideas on getting to the bottom of this VxD--- mystery?

Thanks

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Shoot, I gave you the wrong instructions -- WinME instead of Win98 -- that's why you couldn't find "statemgr".

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;192926

In msconfig startups, do make sure you continue to leave "scanregistry" enabled as this backs up the registry once each first boot of the day.

Also let me have a look at a HijackThis Scanlog and Startuplist:

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

>> note: the "Startuplist" is a separate log from the "scanlog". I want to see both.

To create the "startuplist" select "open Misc Tools", put a check in "list also minor sections" and then click "generate startuplist".

If both logs are too much for one post, upload the startuplist as an attachment.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks yet again. I downloaded Hijack this at work where I have a high speed connection but haven't yet installed it here. I'll try and do that later today or tomorrow when I have some time and get back to you.

Thanks a lot for the continued help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem; the Scanlog and startup list will give a complete picture of what gets loaded.

Also, try doing a "disk cleanup" -- in particular clear your temporary internet, history and offline content caches in Internet Options.

And when you shutdown, if you have just recently closed the internet connection, ctrl-alt-del, and make sure rnaapp is not hanging about in running tasks. It will stay there for about 20 seconds after an internet connection is closed -- and can sometimes be a problem.

Also, locate the folder:

c:\windows\applog

and delete it. It is also accessed during shutdown and can cause problems due to corruption -- it holds data that defrag uses to optimize itself when run. It will be recreated fresh.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Lots of trouble yesterday. Several Safe mode restarts trying to do a project for work. My CD burning program locks up when I try to start it - Nero burning, unsure if it's related. Fortunately my presentation fit on my camera's card.

Attached are the lists you requested. (at least I hope they are) It is one file with the scan log first. It's pretty much Greek to me.

Thanks for the help.

TL

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:37:30 PM, on 9/6/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DOCKAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AHEAD\INCD\INCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchnow.ws/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://my.netzero.net/s/search?r=minisearch
R3 - URLSearchHook: URLSearchHook Class - {37D2CDBF-2AF4-44AA-8113-BD0D2DA3C2B8} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NZSEARCH\SEARCHENH1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {702AD576-FDDB-4d0f-9811-A43252064684} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroBar - {F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\TOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BayMgr] DockApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NetZero_uoltray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [spc_w] "C:\Program Files\NZSearch\nzspc.exe" -w
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home - {F362DD80-6006-11D4-B276-301B51C150FF} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.105/24b19e75c0c75eae5205/netzip/RdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) - http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {72C23FEC-3AF9-48FC-9597-241A8EBDFE0A} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MT.../Products/product.asp?ItemID=3236&Zoomview=On
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4021/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {66C643AB-AF09-438E-B1BB-F0B79955CCBA} - http://www.uslocalweather.com/newsarchive/modules/whistlesilent.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

StartupList report, 9/6/05, 7:40:29 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DOCKAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AHEAD\INCD\INCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\MSAGENT\AGENTSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

BayMgr = DockApp.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
AVG7_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
AVG7_EMC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
AVG7_AMSVR = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
InCD = C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NetZero_uoltray = C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\EXEC.EXE regrun
H/PC Connection Agent = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE"
spc_w = "C:\Program Files\NZSearch\nzspc.exe" -w

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = c:\windows\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mscories.dll,Install

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 1/9/2005, 21:22:24)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6145.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEPEERS.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEPEERS.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6152.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6160.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6165.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6171.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6173.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET6175.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\BOOTUP.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[ActiveCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SETUPCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie40/download/cdf/setupctl.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\setupctl.osd

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.105/24b19e75c0c75eae5205/netzip/RdxIE.cab

[CDKey Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ITCDKEY.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab

[DmiReader Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\SYSPRO~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUPML.DLL
CODEBASE = http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37863.3217592593

[MetaStreamCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\VIEWPOINT\VIEWPOINT MEDIA PLAYER\AXMETASTREAM_03000F10.DLL
CODEBASE = https://components.viewpoint.com/MT.../Products/product.asp?ItemID=3236&Zoomview=On

[cpbrkpie Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\CPBRKPIE.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4021/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab

[{66C643AB-AF09-438E-B1BB-F0B79955CCBA}]
CODEBASE = http://www.uslocalweather.com/newsarchive/modules/whistlesilent.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 9,404 bytes
Report generated in 0.475 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

First I would like to have you disable AVGs startup scan -- I know you are having shutdown problems, but I'm always suspicious of this. If you cannot find the option in the AVG interface, run *msconfig* and select the "autoexec.bat" tab.

Uncheck this entry:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\BOOTUP.EXE

There are a couple of items in HijackThis that should be checked and "fixed", mainly for housecleaning:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchnow.ws/search/

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {702AD576-FDDB-4d0f-9811-A43252064684} - (no file)

Regarding shutdown, have you installed the Win98 SE shutdown patch:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/wurecommended/s_wufeatured/win98se/

... and did you run *scanreg /fix* as suggested?

Also, to continue troubleshooting try this:

Before you shutdown, ctrl-alt-del to bring up the Close Programs Window.

One at a time END TASK each process there EXCEPT Explorer.

See if any individual termination produces an error.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

First - Thanks as always

1. I think I tried to disable AVG once before and never was able to. I'll try your method if nothing else and see what that does. I to have concerns that AVG may be the root of this problem.

2. HijackThis fixes. I may need baby steps here. I can find the lines you've indicated but I'm not sure what to do to them.

3. Win98SE shutdown patch. I should be up to date on recommended updates; if the automatic web update system ever told me I needed this I'm sure I installed it. Can't say I remember specifically though. I can go to the link you recommended and see what happens.

4. I'll try the individual program delete method also - seems like it could help identify the culprit.

5. I must confess I don't think I did run scanreg. I will go back and do that. There was an interesting development when I ran disk cleanup though. I was deleting unused programs and when I deleted "partition magic" which someone had put on my system before. There was a notification during the process. It said that there was a file that this program used that it didn't think other programs use and asked for permission to delete it. I didn't pay much attention to the name of the file at first, but I did allow the deletion. As soon as I did it I realized the name of the file included VxD. I wish I'd written it down. Not sure if it could be related - but initially I was optimistic that I may have cured the problem. No such luck. I'll run scanreg.

I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks again

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

To delete the items I mentioned in HijackThis, just run it again. You don't need to save the log. Identify the entries I listed, put checks in those boxes only and select "fix checked". This is purely housecleaning -- I don't think they are really causing any problems.

If AVG continues to be suspect you have two choices: either uninstall it or run *msconfig* and uncheck ALL entries for it in msconfig > startup tab and autoexec.bat tab.

msconfig can be used fearlessly to test startups by disabling them. Anything done can be reversed.

I wouldn't worry too much about the vxd you deleted -- you would get an error message saying it was missing if something tried to call it. The name would be known and you wouldn't just be seeing "---"

>>>> by the way, in your HijackThis startups I do not see "Scanregistry" listed. Run *msconfig* and look in the startup tab. Check it if it is there and unchecked. If it is not there I will give you further instructions.

This backs up the registry each first boot of the day, and should generally always be left enabled.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Rog

I unchecked all three AVG entries in msconfig and haven't noticed much change. There were still problems even when nothing was checked so I'm not sure how likely it is to help - but it can't hurt to try for a while. Esp since, as you say, it's all reversable.

I fixed the issues in hijack this as you recommended.

I checked scanreg in msconfig also.

I ran scanreg /fix as you requested. I get a message saying that the registry cannot be fixed from windows and I should run scanreg from DOS. Is this a sign we may have found the problem? If so this may require baby steps as well.

I still need to try closing all the programs from ctrl-alt-del - I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks again

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry, I must have thought you were using WinME when I first gave you the scanreg /fix command. In WinME it can be run within Windows, but a reboot is necessary to complete it.

In Win98 you must either boot to a command prompt through the startup boot menu or select Start > Shutdown > Restart in MS-DOS mode and enter the command at the command prompt.

Did you also uncheck the AVG entry in the Autoexec.bat file (using msconfig)? There are 3 under the startup group and 1 in autoexec.bat -- 4 in all.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

No, I missed the autoexec.bat AVG entry. I've got it now - I'll let you know how things go. I'll try scanreg from DOS also.

THanks

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Sadly - little if any change. I did everything last night and even after shutting it down a couple of times and starting it up the last shut down gave me the same blue screen. No safe mode restarts though.

Not sure if it matters but I noticed the following

Scan reg took a long time to run 5 min at least. I got a message saying Windows had fixed things, which made me optimistic, but apparently not the problem.

When I shut down programs individually from ctrl-alt-del none seem to cause a real problem. Some of them are still there after a shut down and when I try to close them again it says they aren't responding, but the second time they disappear without any hand ups.

Not sure if any of that matters.

All the AVG boxes are unchecked.

Any other thoughts?

Thanks - I really appreciate the help and will keep trying things as long as you keep thinking them up.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try starting up in Safe Mode, then run *msconfig* and clear the check for "process startup group". To start in Safe Mode, press and hold the ctrl key on restart. You should get the startup menu with the Safe Mode option.

Let me know if you get an error shutting down from Safe Mode. Then reboot and shutdown from "normal" mode (with the startup group still unchecked).

Do you ge the error the second time?

If you have a shutdown sound enabled, disable it.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I couldn't find "process startup group" but I unchecked "load startup group items" on the general tab. When I shut down from safe mode I didn't get an error. I restarted to regular and shut down three times and got the same blue screen each time. Did I uncheck the right thing?

I disabled the TaDa on windows shutdown from control panel also.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

"load startup group" was what I meant. I have to go from memory when I don't have Win98 open right in front me, the descriptions of msconfig items vary a bit from version to version.

Since you didn't get the error shutting down from Safe Mode, let's use msconfig a little more aggressively.

Reboot to Safe Mode and uncheck the following:

"load startup group"
"autoexec.bat"
"win.ini"
"config.sys"
"system.ini"

>> select the "Advanced" tab in msconfig and put a check in the VGAx640 ... mode.

Shutdown and restart and shutdown again.

If no error, reverse what you did one item at a time, restarting and shutting down for each test.

Note: you will see "safe mode" like changes in your display resolution until both system.ini is rechecked and VGA is UN checked.

If the error still occurs, reset everything, but on the advanced tab of msconfig enable "force compatibility mode" and test in that configuration (this affects 32 bit hardware drivers).


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I gave that a try.

On the advanced tab the VGAx640... line is light grey as though it's off limits for some reason and I'm unable to check the box.

Otherwise I unchecked everything and shut down 5 times. Of the 5, 2 had the same bluescreen, two restarted instead of shutting down, and one locked up on the Windows is shutting down screen. Never able to shut down without a problem - but never forced into safe mode either.

I did not try sequetially checking the boxes back one by one since the error occurred even with all of them unchecked. If you think we'll get some info from that I'll certainly try.

I have not done the "force compatability mode" yet. When you say to reset everything before I do that do you mean to check everything or uncheck everything.

The VGA issues reminded me of some severe instability issues I had 3-6mo ago. This occurred after installing an new Quicken version and AVG anti virus software. I was shutting down fine (as I recall) but was getting errors that forced me into Safe mode which is similar to what is happening now. I had to reinstall my video driver several times and eventually had almost a complete meltdown (pardon my technical terms). Another kind soul on this site helped me through that - eventually I had to reinstall windows with some help from Dell. I'm not sure if any of that is related but thought you'd like to know. I'll reinstall my video driver again just to see if that does anything. I tried to find those posts on the Tech Support Guy site but when I tried to search I get and error message saying Searching is disabled. If you can successfully search for my posts they may give you more details - if you think it's related.

Thanks again.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The lack of a VGA option on the Advanced menu may well indicate a problem with the Video driver install.

But go ahead and reset everything, but try the "force compatibility mode" for a test. This will not test the Display device, but will test other hardware.

Unfortunately search is disabled for the time being, due to server limitations pending an upgrade next week.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Last night I reinstalled the video driver and checked the forced compatibility mode. There were some other things I forgot were checked in the start up group and initially I had more instability. Today Ive unchecked EVERYTHING on the general tab and checked the forced compatibility mode. This seems to have resulted in some success. I have shut down at least 5 times and never had a problem. I checked and the VGA 640 option is still not available.

What do you think?

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You will notice that with "force compatibility mode" checked, the system is slower and you do not have CD-ROM/RW access and such.

This would point to an issue, possibly with burning software, if you have that installed, external drives such as Iomega, or possibly other hardware (printers, scanners etc ... I'm not 100% sure what works in this mode and what doesn't -- just that it disables 32 bit drivers).

Most often I've seen problems with burning installs when this mode overcomes an error.

In your case, since I'm not sure what this application is "swapping", I'd be suspicious of it:

http://castlecops.com/startuplist-372.html

It may be necessary to fully uninstall it for a test; vxd's that are disabled by force compatibilty mode are often found in c:\windows\system\iosubsys

... and you may have one there for that that loads regardless of configurable startup options.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Bay manager is (I think) the program that allows me to remove my CD-ROM drive and insert say a second hard drive or something. I rarely if ever use it. I do have an external CD ROM but this is connected via a PCMCIA USB 2.0 card.

Are you saying there might be something I could do with one of these to improve things? Should I attempt to reinstall my CD burning software (Nero burning)?

Thanks again

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would start by physically removing the PCMCIA card and the external drive. Then test with "force compatibility mode" unchecked.

Next, if no results, uninstall Bay Manager and test.

Lastly, no choice, but to uninstall the burning software and test.

We may have to have a manual look at the vxds left in c:\windows\system\iosubsys -- but we'll crosss that bridge if we have to.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Continued progress:

Removed card and unchecked "force compatibility mode"
-2 of 3 shutdown/restarts ended in the familiar blue screen

Uninstalled Softex Bay Manager
-No problems in 4 shutdown/restarts


More random info I've thought of that I'm not sure if you care about:
My CDROM (the one in the laptop bay) has been a problem lately. It will sometimes work and other times putting a disk in the drive locks the computer up. Other times the computer works fine but I can't access whats on the CD. Lately I've just been using the external drive which has had no trouble.

Next step?

And as always - thanks for your help and persistence.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

From your description it doesn't sound like "Bay Manager" is something you really need. So with that gone, see how the CD-ROM drive access goes. Is this a CD-RW drive? If it is, problems with it may actually be with Nero.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

The Drive I've had trouble with is the "internal" drive which is just a CD ROM. My burner is an external CD-RW.

I'll let you know tomorrow how things go.

Thanks

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okedoke. CD-ROM problems can be tough to sort out. You have to eliminate the actual CDs as a source of issues first. Then it becomes a problem of knowing just how "random" or "predictable" the problems are and trying to find patterns to them.

I'm not sure what configuration options may be available -- but sometimes it is necessary to disable "dma" mode when it is present as an option in the Device manager.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Bad news.

With the msconfig settings unchanged I replaced the PCMCIA card so both my CD ROM and external CDRW were set up. First shutdown or two no problem. Then I put a CD in the internal drive and was able to access the files fine. I then put an empty CDR in my external drive at the same time I changed the CD in the internal drive and opened Burning Nero. The computer locked up - I was hoping I just did too much at once. I restarted without difficulty. Was able to open Nero fine. I tried copying a CD, which is one of the things that had previously really messed things up. This was a CD full of photos and nothing copywrited. The CD copied fine. I shut the computer down/restarted 3 times. Twice got the familiar blue screen, the third I locked on the windows is shutting down screen.

Remove nero? In an effort to sort out my CD problems previously I have just recently updated so it should be current - if that matters.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So there are no problems as long as the external drive is not connected, or Nero has not been used?

One of the things we haven't considered here, but possibly should since the error seems somewhat random and related to degree of usage -- is heat.

Laptop vents can get clogged just like desktops and occasionally need to be cleaned. 

Right now we want to know just how predictable the problem is and whether it may only occur after the system has been on and used actively for a while.

Also, was any other burning software installed prior to Nero? It may have left some conflicting vxds.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Several shut-down restart cycles with ext drive disconnected after I uninstalled bay mgr. I'm sure I even opened Nero one of those times and realized I couldn't use it without the PCMCIA card connected. That's when I hooked it back up and things went bad.

I'll check the vents. 

It is possible that another burning software was installed years ago. I got this burner about three years ago shortly after trashing and Iomega burner that never worked well. I have no idea what software came with the iomega burner.

I agree this is somewhat random, which is why I've tried to shut down and restart several times with each step. I assume the amount of time the computer is on between start up and shut down shouldn't affect much (except heat as you pointed out). I can leave it on or off for 5-10min at a time if you think that will make a difference but even turning it on and off a few times is VERY time consuming as you can imagine. On a positive note- even when I get the blue screen I haven't been started into Safe mode (involuntarily) for some time so something seems a little better.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Assuming I can recall the DOS command for this without testing, it should put a text file on your desktop which you can upload or copy/paste here. It will tell me what VXDs are in iosubsys.

Go to Start > Run, enter *command* and a command prompt will open.
At the prompt carefully type and enter:

*dir c:\windows\system\iosubsys > c:\windows\desktop\iosubsys.txt*


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Your text file will be in the next post.

The following are the results of a little experiment:

Got home and left the PCMCIA USB2.0 card in. Plugged into it were my external CD RW and my PPC dock (which was empty). Started up the computer and shut it down. Got the familiar blue screen.

Removed the PCMCIA card. Start up/shut down x 4 with no problems.

Put in the PCMCIA card but unplugged both the PPC dock and the CDRW. Start up/shut down x 3 with no problems.

Plugged just the CDRW into the PCMCIA card. Start up / shut down with lock-up on the windows is shutting down screen 3/3 times.

Plugged the PPC dock into the PCMCIA card also. Start up / shut down with the familiar blue screen 3/3 times.

I'm noticing a trend.

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

The text file you requested:

Volume in drive C has no label
Volume Serial Number is 07D0-0716
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS

. 07-22-00 7:10p .
.. 07-22-00 7:10p ..
BIGMEM DRV 9,952 04-23-99 10:22p BIGMEM.DRV
ESDI_506 PDR 24,406 04-23-99 10:22p ESDI_506.PDR
HSFLOP PDR 25,741 04-23-99 10:22p HSFLOP.PDR
RMM PDR 13,242 04-23-99 10:22p RMM.PDR
SCSIPORT PDR 23,650 04-23-99 10:22p SCSIPORT.PDR
ATAPCHNG VXD 11,311 04-23-99 10:22p ATAPCHNG.VXD
CDFS VXD 59,133 04-23-99 10:22p CDFS.VXD
CDTSD VXD 13,884 04-23-99 10:22p CDTSD.VXD
CDVSD VXD 32,419 04-23-99 10:22p CDVSD.VXD
DISKTSD VXD 18,809 04-23-99 10:22p DISKTSD.VXD
DISKVSD VXD 10,194 04-23-99 10:22p DISKVSD.VXD
DRVSPACX VXD 57,642 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACX.VXD
NECATAPI VXD 9,926 04-23-99 10:22p NECATAPI.VXD
SCSI1HLP VXD 19,270 04-23-99 10:22p SCSI1HLP.VXD
TORISAN3 VXD 11,067 04-23-99 10:22p TORISAN3.VXD
VOLTRACK VXD 18,491 04-23-99 10:22p VOLTRACK.VXD
IOMEGA VXD 25,247 09-19-00 10:55p IOMEGA.VXD
PPA3 MPD 56,832 05-26-99 2:14p PPA3.MPD
NTMAPHLP PDR 9,849 10-12-99 2:56p NTMAPHLP.PDR
CLIKCARD MPD 24,576 10-04-00 3:21p Clikcard.mpd
USB_IOS PDR 5,248 10-25-00 10:49a USB_IOS.PDR
CD_READ VXD 9,878 06-13-00 2:55p cd_read.vxd
M5619 PDR 8,047 06-28-00 10:18a M5619.PDR
ACBHLPR BAK 40,508 03-02-01 8:55p acbhlpr.bak
TPPIOSTB PDR 4,692 08-22-01 2:29p TPPIOSTB.PDR
CDRALVSD BAK 20,043 02-23-02 5:00p cdralvsd.BAK
NEROCD95 VXD 39,882 03-11-02 12:55p nerocd95.vxd
CDR4VSD BAK 197,884 04-28-02 9:26a cdr4vsd.bak
APIX VXD 29,497 04-23-99 10:22p APIX.VXD
APIX BAK 29,497 04-23-99 10:22p apix.BAK
MUSBPORT PDR 11,052 07-13-00 6:45p MUSBPORT.PDR
BSUDF VXD 205,484 04-16-02 4:46p bsudf.vxd
CDRBSVSD VXD 8,783 09-20-99 1:11a CDRBSVSD.vxd
CDRALVSD VXD 20,043 12-18-04 8:48p Cdralvsd.vxd
CDR4VSD VXD 101,616 12-18-04 8:48p Cdr4vsd.vxd
ACBHLPR VXD 40,508 12-18-04 8:48p Acbhlpr.vxd
DRVWCDB VXD 75,165 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWCDB.VXD
DRVWPPQT VXD 228,223 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWPPQT.VXD
DRVWQ117 VXD 91,003 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWQ117.VXD
39 file(s) 1,642,694 bytes
2 dir(s) 3,348.16 MB free


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So as long as anything is plugged into that card you have problems?

I see a few things in the iosubsys directory that can bear renaming (with .bak extensions).

This looks like it was done once before:



> Go to C:\windows\system\iosubsys and look for:
> cdr4vsd.vxd
> cdralvsd.vxd
> acbhlpr.vxd
> ...


ref: http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...759380310.html+Acbhlpr.vxd&hl=en&client=opera

Also:

IOMEGA VXD 25,247 09-19-00 10:55p *IOMEGA.VXD* (associated with Iomega CD-ROM which you say you no longer have)

CLIKCARD MPD 24,576 10-04-00 3:21p *Clikcard.mpd* (also looks to be Iomega, right click on it and select Properties > Version to verify)

CD_READ VXD 9,878 06-13-00 2:55p *cd_read.vxd* (I believe this is Easy CD Creator, you can right click on it and select Properties > Version to see the copyright)

USB_IOS PDR 5,248 10-25-00 10:49a *USB_IOS.PDR* (again I believe this is also IOMEGA ware, try checking Properties > Version to verify)

>>> all of the below can be renamed with .bak extensions, they are for Microsoft Tape backup and not required:

DRVWCDB VXD 75,165 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWCDB.VXD
DRVWPPQT VXD 228,223 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWPPQT.VXD
DRVWQ117 VXD 91,003 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWQ117.VXD


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Yes, it seems that there is some strong association with something being plugged into the card and shutdown problems.

Forgive me but we may be a bit over my head again. Your instructions are to the dos prompt as before (while in windows) and type C:\windows\system\iosubsys. In the list of items I will change the .vxd to .bac. I think I'm missing something - is that correct?

Thanks

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It will probably be easier for you to just manually navigate, using Explorer or My Computer, to the c:\windows\system\iosubsys directory to check and rename the indicated files as you would any folder or file.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Got it. I'll let you know.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't expect any problems with the renaming -- at least none that should stop booting. But you can always reverse what you've done after starting in Safe Mode if there is a problem.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Renamed them all last PM. Restarted without PCMCIA card, no problem. Put PCMCIA card in - but not hooked up to any thing, no problem. Plugged the CDRW into the card and got the familiar blue screen. Didn't have time to repeat each a bunch.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hard to know what to make of that, other than the PCMCIA card itself may be bad -- but just not produce any faults until something is plugged into it.

Open the Device Manager, find the external CD-RW there and see if it shows its status as "working properly".

I'm not really personally familiar with this type of laptop configuration -- did you have to install drivers for the PCMCIA card originally? And if if you remove those drivers through the Device Manager and reboot, does Windows redetect the card and reinstall the drivers?

Can you also remove the CD-RW device through the Device Manager, reboot and have it redetected?

One more thing, if you start in Safe Mode and check the Device Manager -- do you see multiple entries for the same devices? If you do, remove both and reboot.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I opened the Device manager and found the CDRW and it states it is working properly. I tried updating drivers for several things and was told what I have is the most up to date driver available.

I have the CD that came with the PCMCIA card and has the driver I loaded on it. By removing the drivers do you mean selecting "remove" on the Device Driver? I don't know if windows will reload the drivers or not - but I have the CD so I should be OK if it won't.



Under Universal Serial Bus Controllers the following are listed:

Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
TDK USB 2.0 Optical Drive
USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

Under PCMCIA socket the following are listed:

Texas Instruments PCI-1225 CardBus Controller
Texas Instruments PCI-1225 CardBus Controller

The overall configuration of the laptop is two PCMCIA slots, one empty, one holding the card you're aware of. There is one USB 1.0 port that came with the computer, and the PCMCIA card has 2 USB 2.0 slots - they are filled with the CD-RW and my PPC dock. Given that - it seems to me that there may be some duplicate entries in the USB list. Are there any in particular I should remove or avoid?

Thanks

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would remove the devices from the card. Then remove the controller driver for the card that had the devices. Have your CD handy as Windows will probably want to see that on reboot.

Then, once the drivers have been reinstalled, connect the devices again and retest. You can also try the other slot, just in case it's a slot problem -- but I doubt it.

Another thing you can do is run *msinfo32* and look under Hardware for IRQ conflicts. You can post the entire IRQ list here by selecting Edit > Select All > Edit > copy. Then they can be pasted here.

I don't think we've really ruled out Nero either, even if it was recently updated. So you just might want to test at some point with Nero completely removed, particularly as the problem seems specific to having the CD-RW connected to that port.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I removed the driver for the card from device manager and on re-boot it did recognize and automatically reload it. I also went to the manufacturer's web site and downloaded an updated driver. - No change.

I had to work last PM so I haven't tried any of the other stuff.

I'll let you know when I do.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The "other stuff" at this point I think would be to try removing Nero and see if that makes a difference. 

I suspect if it were an IRQ problem it would show up before shutdown, but it won't hurt to have a look. I'm just not sure what you can do about it on a laptop though, since you don't have the option of switching slots other than the PCMCIA slot if you have two.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

The ms info list you requested is below:

IRQ 5	LT Win Modem
IRQ 5	ESS Device Manager
IRQ 5	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
IRQ 11	NEC USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 11	NEC USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 11	Texas Instruments PCI-1225 CardBus Controller
IRQ 11	Texas Instruments PCI-1225 CardBus Controller
IRQ 11	RAGE MOBILITY-P AGP (English)
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller

I have switched slots with the PCMCIA card without any improvement.

You had mentioned multiple entries for devices under device manager previously. On the list I posted yest I thought potentially there were some duplicates - is there anything I should try there?

I'll dump Nero and see what happens also.

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Removed Nero - no change.

I have made another interesting find. I removed the PCMCIA card (which usually means shut downs are fine). I plugged the CDRW directly into the internal USB 1.0 port. 3 of 4 shutdowns locked up on the "Windows is shutting down screen".

Not sure what (if anything) to make of that.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't think I covered this, possibly because I started out thinking this was WinME.

But even if you have prevously installed the Win98 SE Shutdown supplement, try doing it again:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/wurecommended/s_wufeatured/win98se/

The list you posted for the Device manager was typical of USB entries. I'm really not sure if the multiplle IRQs on 11 pose a potential problem there or not. I don't like seeing the AGP video with the others, but I don't know what you can do about it on a laptop.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I reinstalled the shutdown supplement - no real change. The last day or so I'm not getting the blue screen - but if the CDRW is plugged in I still consistently get a hang up on the "windows is shutting down" screen. Not sure if there's any real difference.

I'm still puzzled by the fact that plugging the CDRW into the internal USB port still causes the error. That takes the PCMCIA card out of the loop and implicates the CDRW itself more I would think. Not sure if that has any real relevance either though...


TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know either at this point. There would have to be some driver associated with the CD-RW drive faulting here -- inspite of it telling you you have the most up-to-date driver, you might want to go to the Vendor's site and find the driver there and reinstall it. Or reinstall from the original software if you have it.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I went to the tdk site.

These are the possible downloads. http://www.velocd.tdk.com/support/cdburners/velocd40xusb2sup.html

I've updated nero and incd but the instructions for the USB 2.0 driver don't make sense with what I'm seeing in Win98SE. I assume they're written for XP or something.

Can you tell me how to update that?

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're right, it looks to me like they left out one or more steps in those USB driver instructions as they don't tell you what you should be actually updating.

First, I'm not sure you need to do this. Open the Device Manager and look for entries for USB devices. Your USB 2.0 controller, whatever the vendor should be described as "Enhanced". Their "XP" instructions refer to this as a USB Mass Storage device, but I'm not exactly sure what you will be seeing, but it is likely this: USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Does that say it is "working properly". If it does, probably no need to update it. But you can use the update driver tab through that to navigate to the FULLY UNZIPPED driver folder you downloaded and select that. This controller is also what you would presumbably be looking to update using the "new hardware" wizard.

The actual file that does the updating is an *.inf file. You can often just right click on these and select "install" to run them as well. I'm surprised they didn't give you a self-executing installer -- much easier for most folks to deal with.

In any case, after looking further at that site I think you need to review the suggestions here if you haven't already -- they are specifically for Win9x:

http://kbase.tdk.com/display/2n/ind...rcnfYq3KF2b&cid=4763&cat=&catURL=&r=0.5951654

The issue of DMA mode (item 8), which I think I alluded to earlier is also discussed there, as is the isue of "Ghost" devices visible in Safe Mode (item 14) -- this could be a likely source of problems if duplicates are present.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

What do you make of this:

The link in your post is expired so I'm not sure I'm reading what you were but looking around the TDK site I found this:

http://kbase.tdk.com/display/2/inde...grcnfYq3KF2b&cid=4763&cat=&catURL=&r=0.697735

On following the DMA inst there I went to the TDK CDRW in Device manager and there isn't a DMA option. I thought I was missing something - but I looked at my laptops built in CD ROM and sure enough there IS a DMA box and it's checked. On the TDK there's nothing there - not even a lightly written option that you can't access.

Any idea how to get a DMA option - or if that's even a potential issue?

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I was pleased to find several "ghost" CD devices when in safe mode. I removed them but to no avail - things essentially unchanged.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It was PC tips for Windows 95b/98/ME

I think you found the same thing.

The main thing I wanted you to see was the issue about Ghost devices, unfortunately, no positive results.

DMA issues would be more suspect if the problems only occured during or after actual drive usage. I'm not altogether sure why some CD devices have it and some not -- the reference from the TDK site was general, I believe, and not specific to that particular drive -- so it doesn't necessarily apply.

In the Device manager does the driver tab for the device show TDK drivers or Microsoft drivers, and have these been removed and reinstalled?

I think it is probably relevant here that this problem does not apparently require any actual use of the drive, only that it be connected. So it would have to be something basic to the resource usage or drivers associated with the drive itself.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

The driver is from Microsoft. When I use "update driver" from control panel it says I have the most current driver already installed.

I've looked on the TDK site to try and find something just to try it. As you saw there was a USB 2.0 driver but to me that's different than the driver for the CD RW.

Also on the TDK site (in the Windows 98 tips) there was a recommendation to download an ASPI driver. I did that but to install it you must open it to the file where Nero is installed. Since currently nero is uninstalled I didn't think I could do that.

I have found no driver that says it's for the CDRW specifically. Maybe I'm misinformed but I thought drivers were specific to hardware.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Microsoft drivers are frequently, but not always, the default drivers for hardware such as that. It makes installation automatic.

My assumption was that you removed the driver anyway and rebooted? This would cause it to automatically detect and reinstall the driver.

If you saw duplicate devices in Safe Mode for this hardware, ALL, instances should have been removed.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

In safe mode I found several CD devices listed. The Iomega we had discussed, and Acer I had forgotten about, the TDK, the internal CD ROM and I think one other. I think I deleted them all but I might have done all except the TDK and the internal drive - I'll go back and delete them too again just in case.

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

OK, I deleted the two remaining CD devices (and I'm pretty sure I had done them before now). Initially I had some hang ups on start up - not shut down. Forced into safe mode 3 times. Seems to have resolved now - although I'm still getting my usual shut down error if the CDRW is plugged in.

Interestingly (I hope) I found the following in device manager:

The internal CD ROM and CDRW have reloaded.
Under the USB device heading there is also a listing for USB2.0 TDK optical device. Could this be a duplicate for the CDRW? I can't imagine what else it could be - but not sure if a duplicate under another heading matters. Should I try deleting it?

TL
TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I was wondering about that too when I saw it on your previous list. I don't know what else it could be if you have no other TDK drives which you have installed. I would remove that too, although I'm not sure if the drivers will automatically be reinstalled or you will be prompted for a driver install from your original media or something off the TDK site. But in any case, the original media should provide all necessary drivers. That might be the device wanting the USB 2.0 driver install you saw on the TDK site.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

When I got home last night and booted the computer up it gave me a New Hardware box - even before completing the start up. I had not deleted anything the last time I had it on the night before. I put the TDK CD in the drive hoping it would find the driver it was looking for there - no luck. I couldn't search on the web because I wasn't even booted up yet. I just cancelled and it started fine. I restarted and there were no problems.

From safe mode I deleted the USB TDK optical device. There were so many USB entries I deleted alot. I guess I might be getting a little cavalier. I didn't delete the CDRW TDK entry - perhaps I should have. I shut down and restarted - got the New Hardware box prior to Windows again. This time it found the driver it was looking for on the TDK CD. I shut down and - even with the PCMCIA card and CDRW attached - I got no hang up or blue screen. Started up again and checked device mgr - the TDK optical device is back in the USB list and still on the CDROM list as well. Shut down and got the familiar problem.

TL


----------



## iron4umx (Sep 20, 2005)

Just a sugestion, Would it not be easier to backup your files and format your computer?, I mean, sometimes one can waiste more time on triying to find out what the problem is then to just backup format and reintall

Just a sugestion, this is the last thing you migth whant to do, but if by no matter what you do it still doing the same then this just migth help you just fine. :up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, at this point I just can't think of any base we haven't covered. The problem is certainly specfic to the drive or to Windows ability to shutdown a USB device on shutdown.

I'm curious, if you start up with the drive, but physically remove the drive before shutting down, do you get the hang or error?

Since it is USB, and all USB devices should be hot swappable, it might be more convenient to just solve the problem that way.

However there is an MS article here I've just uncovered which may be relevant:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;310922

I don't know if it applies to your BIOS, but if you can check to see if USB Legacy Support is an option there -- I would disable it for a test. The option, if present, would likely be in the Integrated Periperherals section. I don't have it on my one Win98 machine, but there is an option, already disabled, to disable USB keyboard support.

Also this sublink could apply as well:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/263764/EN-US/


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I'll try to work through some of this tonight.

Not terribly excited about reformatting - but would rather do that early while I have some guidance than wear out my welcome and go it alone.

TL


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I haven't done any of the stuff in the bulletins - but here's what I have so far.

If I start up with the CDRW plugged in and then unplug it I get the blue screen. The last thing the blue screen says is that it may be possible to cont normally. If I press return it goes back to windows (sometimes (rarely) this works during shut down also). There's a message that says I removed the CDRW without preparing windows - or something like that. There's a icon that appears in the tray to allow me to safely remove this device. If I turn the computer off it shuts down OK. If I restart with the CDRW plugged in, remove it safely (using the icon) and shut down it is fine too - no hang up. If I start up with the CDRW unplugged and plug it in I get the blue screen about 50% of the time - but often I can return back to windows.

Basically if the CDRW is plugged in at shutdown the error occurs. If I plug or unplug the CDRW without using the icon to do it correctly I get the same error MOST of the time.

Does any of that mean anything?

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I would say if you want to shutdown without error you have to remove the device usning the "safely remove hardware" function.

Else, you need to investigate the BIOS issue and see if anything can be done to get Windows to properly re-allocate resources when the system is shutdown with the device plugged in. This is what seems to be failing.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

"http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;310922

I don't know if it applies to your BIOS, but if you can check to see if USB Legacy Support is an option there -- I would disable it for a test. The option, if present, would likely be in the Integrated Periperherals section. I don't have it on my one Win98 machine, but there is an option, already disabled, to disable USB keyboard support."

Several things on this issue - 
I can't find an "integrated peripherals section" in Device Mgr, should I be looking somewhere else? 
This bulletin seems to describe two ways to address this issue. One is to select "use automatic settings" for the USB hos controller. That is already how mine are set. The other is to manually set these settings with info from your BIOS. I'm not sure how to find the setting information for my computer. Is this worth trying and if so do you have any idea how to get that info?
Also this sublink could apply as well:

"http://support.microsoft.com/kb/263764/EN-US/[/QUOTE]"

This has similar inst. I have unchecked "use automatic settings". The next step is choosing a configuration from the list. There is only one possible configuration in the list (0000) and when I select it and restart it automatically changes back to "use automatic settings".

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's not in the Device Manager that you should be looking for "integrated periperals", but in the BIOS setup.

If you've never been there, watch the first data screen displayed on boot up. It will tell you what key to press to enter "setup". This is the BIOS.

This is a "generic" list of various BIOS features, not necessarily specific to yours. You can disable any USB support for devices you are not using, such as keyboard and mouse -- I think that is what is being referred to as "legacy" support here.

http://www.adriansrojakpot.com/Speed_Demonz/BIOS_Guide/BIOS_Guide_Index.htm


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Might be time for baby steps again. When I boot up initially there's a blue "Dell" screen. It goes black, then the Windows screen. Black again and then Windows starts up. Nothing I would call a data screen. I've tried F8 but don't see any BIOS option there.

What am I missing?

Thanks

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may be blinking -- possibly it's on the "Dell" screen. But try f2 (works on my Dells)

Well, this is it -- unfortunately I see no USB configuration options there:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/pblan/setup.htm?c=us&l=en&cs=19&s=dhs


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

If I press F2 during the blue dell screen I get that Phoenix BIOS screen. My "data screen" must be so brief as to be quite missable - I still can't see it.

In any event I don't see any integrated peripherals or other USB options. Does this mean I'll just have to live with a ghost in my machine? I can live with that and certainly appreciate all your help.

As we've worked through this two other issues have come up that I hope will be quickies.

1. I can't print. When I try to print from a document or even a web page nothing happens. The printer icon never shows up in the tray and nothing ever prints. Never experienced anything like this before. The printer is an HP 722C.

2. My MS word documents wont open appropriately. When I open a regular document it does OK but I notice in the upper left corner it says I'm actually in Wordpad. If I try to open something with an image or complex formatting (that I suspect wordpad doesn't support) it fails to open. If I open MS word and try to open these files from there it works OK. Something similar happened several months ago and I thought I had fixed it. Not sure if anything we've done could have reexposed this problem.

5 pages of effort is above and beyond the call. If you need a break just let me know and I'll post these issues fresh.

Thanks

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm definitely out of ideas on the shutdown problem with the drive.

On the printer issue, the first thing that would be suggested is removing and reinstalling the HP drivers. But if it is a web only problem it could be Internet Explorer related. You can try "repairing" IE through Add/Remove programs > Microsoft Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair

The Word problem sounds like a file assocation issue with .doc files

The easiest way to reassociate files in Win9x is to find the file with the extension you are having problems with, then select (highlight it) and Shift+Right click on it. You should get an "Open With" option in the context menu. Select Word from the menu (you may have to select "other" and browse if it is not in the list). Be sure to check "always use" before OK.

Again, persistant problems may require you to remove and reinstall the application -- but in this case Word should also have a "repair" option. You will still need the CD if you use it though.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Printing fine now after reinstalling driver. Word files are working as well. Thanks again for all the help. I'm now a donor - figured it was the least I could do.

I'm going to start up my virus protection and stuff again and just try not to use the CDRW except when I really need it.

I'll let you know if there are any other developments.

Thanks a lot.

TL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Good to hear on that, at least we managed a couple of quickies and narrowed the problem on the biggie.

You're welcome for the help an thanks for the site support as well


----------

